# Marriage License



## 80sbaby

One you get a marriage license, and an ordained minister signs it after he marries you, does the marriage become legal? or is it only legal after you return the license to the county clerk for recording?:scratchhead:


----------



## Anonymous07

It becomes legal once the license is turned in to the county clerk for recording.


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

I'm curious what the backstory here is?


----------



## happy as a clam

Change of heart?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

